# New Tiberius pics!!!!...finally



## Dunixi (Mar 16, 2009)

Here are some pics of Tiberius from the camp...


----------



## tunisianswife (Aug 11, 2009)

OMG, that second pic....is sooo beautiful! what a beautiful poser he is! Looks like Tiberius had a fun time at camp.


----------



## alphadoginthehouse (Jun 7, 2008)

Wow! I've seen pictures of him before but the second one really made me notice how beautiful the white on his face is. He is really quite stunning...and yes, I'm slow sometimes...


----------



## Dunixi (Mar 16, 2009)

Thanks. He is really getting better about the camera. He loved the trip. Didn't even howl when the coyotes/wolves whatever they were started in. And he was an angel the whole time. 

Alpha, that was after a few face washings lol.


----------



## nekomi (May 21, 2008)

That 2nd photo LITERALLY made my breath catch in my throat!! Believe me, I have seen many, many huskies, Malamutes, and even wolfdogs, but Tiberius is one of THE most beautiful dogs I have ever seen! Gosh is he ever stunning. 

Tiberius is the spitting image of a world-class sleddog in my mind. He looks just like I'd always imagined the real Balto to look (until I found photos  ).


----------



## Dunixi (Mar 16, 2009)

Thanks Nekomi! I is a proud Fur Momma.  Here are a few more.


----------



## Dakota Spirit (Jul 31, 2007)

Lol, every time I see his name I get Star Trek scenes flashing in my head. I'm such a dork 
It's definitely a cool name though!

And he's very handsome, I agree with Nekomi - he's a real stunner. I'm glad he had fun out at camp.


----------



## Dunixi (Mar 16, 2009)

Thanks Dakota. He is named for Captain Kirk...in fact his tags read James Tiberius Kirk.  Whenever he gets introduced to people, its by his full name then I tell them we just call him Tiberius for short. 

BTW, the second pic in the first set wasn't posed...he was plotting to eat a squirrel and the camera went off at the right time


----------



## Dakota Spirit (Jul 31, 2007)

Dunixi said:


> Thanks Dakota. He is named for Captain Kirk...in fact his tags read James Tiberius Kirk.  Whenever he gets introduced to people, its by his full name then I tell them we just call him Tiberius for short.


Lol, that's fantastic


----------



## Dunixi (Mar 16, 2009)

Most people up here don't get it...but I don't care.


----------



## princesstiffany (Mar 26, 2009)

he is amazing looking!


----------



## bnwalker2 (Jan 22, 2008)

Very handsome boy!


----------



## Dunixi (Mar 16, 2009)

thanks everyone.


----------



## alphadoginthehouse (Jun 7, 2008)

Dunixi said:


> Most people up here don't get it...but I don't care.


Yeh, well phooey to them. I think it's a cool name for a cool lookin dude!


----------



## Dunixi (Mar 16, 2009)

Thanks Alpha.  Now if we can just get him to be brave like Captain Kirk...lol


----------



## Foyerhawk (May 7, 2009)

Wow! I love that posed shot, too! WOW. He is gorgeous. How old is he?


----------



## Dunixi (Mar 16, 2009)

He is a three year old Husky mix....although the kids in my neighborhood are all convinced I have a pet wolf.


----------



## Foyerhawk (May 7, 2009)

He looks so young and fit, but the dignified gray on his face gives him a noble, older appearance too


----------



## Dunixi (Mar 16, 2009)

Thanks Foyer.  He is a sweety...and don't let that noble look fool ya. He is an all around goofball. I just went outside to check his water and he was rolling in the sawdust where my mom's hubby is splitting logs. He is strong..even when he was underweight he was strong..a good puller but terrified of the sled, which is how I got him.


----------



## deege39 (Dec 29, 2008)

HOORAY! TIBERIUS PICTURES!

Gosh-darn-it, he's so handsome! I agree, he could be the real-life verison of _Balto_.


----------



## Equinox (Nov 11, 2008)

There are those Tiberius pictures! I've missed seeing him around. Goodness, he is such a stunning dog. Makes my breath catch everytime!

How old is he now?


----------



## Dunixi (Mar 16, 2009)

He is three. I really have to call his previous owner and get his birthdate...I am thinking he will be four in the fall but not sure...I promise lots more pics now..in fact...three more from today! They were taken on my cell...so not the best..


----------



## alphadoginthehouse (Jun 7, 2008)

Again, I can't figure out how I missed just how handsome he is. What a face!!


----------



## Dunixi (Mar 16, 2009)

I missed how handsome he was too and I live with him.  I also never realized how tall he was until recently...since he was so shy and timid he was always sorta hunkered down. I left him with the dog sitter and my mom's dog for a week and a half...came home to a slightly braver and more confident dog.  Now that he knows the camera isn't going to eat him..he really hams it up..and loves to show off how pretty he is.


----------



## anonymusneo (Apr 28, 2009)

agreed what a beautiful poser


----------



## Dunixi (Mar 16, 2009)

Thanks everyone!


----------



## winniec777 (Apr 20, 2008)

Dunixi said:


> Thanks Alpha.  Now if we can just get him to be brave like Captain Kirk...lol


Hey, even the Captain had his weaknesses.  Love the name. Perfect for such a beautiful boy.


----------



## ioreks_mom (Oct 1, 2008)

what a handsome doggy


----------



## Dunixi (Mar 16, 2009)

Thanks Winniec and Iorek's_mom.  Currently the pretty boy is trying to beg BK french fries from me. He loves the dang things. hehe


----------



## ioreks_mom (Oct 1, 2008)

that is funny! iorek loves macdonald's french fries. he loves to go through the drive thru and get a few treats. we moved to a small town and there are no fast food places here now so he misses drive thrus a lot! silly boy!


----------



## Dunixi (Mar 16, 2009)

Ti loves all french fries.  His absolute favorites are from a local place called the Rendezvous.


----------



## CocoaCream (Jan 13, 2009)

Yay for Ti! Look how happy he is in all these pics! You'd never know looking at them that he has struggled with so many fears. He truly looks the part of a brave, adventerous sled dog out to save the world!


----------



## Dunixi (Mar 16, 2009)

Thank Cocoa! He is handleing his fears better. Instead of running he will now stand next to me shaking like a leaf. I love him..even at his wimpiest.


----------



## winniec777 (Apr 20, 2008)

I saw Ti's twin when I picked Poca up from daycare today. His name is Tucker and he's a husky mix. Gorgeous dog and Poca's current boyfriend. Those two can't get enough of each other. I bet she would love your Ti, too.


----------



## Dunixi (Mar 16, 2009)

I'm sure Poca and Ti would love each other Winniec...we'd probably never be able to seperate them. hehe. My boyfriend said when I get a job I can look at getting another dog as a playmate for Ti...but I think Casanova, mom's dog, would be jealous.


----------

